
French researcher claims to have found Covid-19 cure - vladaionescu
https://twitter.com/JamesTodaroMD/status/1240274548165169157
======
gus_massa
100% excluding the 6 patients that had problems. From the article:

> _Six hydroxychloroquine-treated patients were lost in follow-up during the
> survey because of early cessation of treatment. Reasons are as follows:
> three patients were transferred to intensive care unit, including one
> transferred on day2 post-inclusion who was PCR-positive on day1, one
> transferred on day3 post-inclusion who was PCR-positive on days1-2 and one
> transferred on day4 post-inclusion who was PCR positive on day1 and day3;
> one patient died on day3 post inclusion and was PCR-negative on day2; one
> patient decided to leave the hospital on day3 post-inclusion and was PCR-
> negative on days1-2; finally, one patient stopped the treatment on day3
> post-inclusion because of nausea and was PCR-positive on days1-2-3._

They lost 6 patients in the treatment group, but none in the control group.

> _None of the control patients was lost in follow-up._

And it is not a randomized control group

> _Untreated patients from another center and cases refusing the protocol were
> included as negative controls_

